# web-ftp verweigert sich



## wadi (23. Apr. 2008)

hallo forum - nach login sehe ich den basis-verzeichnisbaum. um dateien hochzuladen, versuche ich web-ftp zu starten. ich trage benutzername und passwort wie vorher ein und erhalte jedesmal die fehlermeldung "Login fehlgeschlagen als User: <passwort>". - irgend etwas mache ich falsch, aber was genau? für Eure hilfe vielen dank. - gruß wadi

und noch eine grundsatzfrage: ich sehe überall hinweise auf linux. bin ich als windowseigner (xp pro) hier vielleicht überhaupt falsch?


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2008)

> bin ich als windowseigner (xp pro) hier vielleicht überhaupt falsch?


Wenn es sich bei Deinem FTP Server um einen Linux Server und bei dem WebFTP insbesondere um ISPConfig handelt, dann bist Du hier richtig.

Hast Du bei den Web Einstellungen in ISPConfig einen Haken bei FTP gemacht?


----------



## wadi (23. Apr. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn es sich bei Deinem FTP Server um einen Linux Server und bei dem WebFTP insbesondere um ISPConfig handelt, dann bist Du hier richtig.


hallo till - danke für die infos - aber ich vermag sie nicht zu deuten... was ist 'mein ftp-server'? ich habe webspace bei freenet ua., kann dort aber kein php ausführen. als localhost habe ich den wamp-server. 

auf xwsnet kam ich, weil ich einen webserver mit php-funktionalität suchte. bin ich dann hier richtig? ispconfig sagt mir bislang nichts, aber wenn es das ist, was ich suche, würde ich mich gern einarbeiten. das handbuch setzt schon alles voraus. 

vielleicht gibt es einen link mit antworten auf meine fragen. - gruß wadi


----------



## Till (23. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Wadi,

dieses Forum ist nur für die Software ISPConfig und bei Howtoforge geht es generell nur um Linux Software. Da Du aber Windows einsetzt, wirst Du vermutlich in einem Windows Forum eher fündig.

Grüße,

Till


----------



## wadi (23. Apr. 2008)

hast wohl recht. - herzlichen dank - wadi


----------

